# "Tack coats"



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

How would you define a "Tack coat"

What conditions are appropriate?

What is the main function or goal?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Some paint can be applied in 1 pass. Some paints need to be applied in 2 passes.

Carboline 134 HB just happens to be 1 that does.

When I was a bridge painter we would do 80 sq ft sections at a time.

We would apply the first "tack coat" in a horizontal pattern and would do about 240 sq ft.

Then go back in vertical pattern "cross hatch" also known as the fill in coat on our final pass.

I was tacky when we came back for the last pass and we also wet gauged it.

Rob


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry should have done a spell check.

"it was tacky meaning the first pass when we came back for the final pass.

If you tried to 1 pass this material it would drip, run and sag.

It had be done in 2.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

TJ, I defined tack coat as letting the first coat flash and take a set.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

A light coat with minimal coverage allowed to get sticky before the topcoat is applied thus preventing sags and runs.


----------

